# Bilbao ferry punctuality and unload time



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Portsmouth to Bilbao in mid-February, ticket says arrival time 15:00 local time.
I'll be heading to the east coast, and eventually to Almeria.

My questions are, what sort of time can I expect to drive off the boat?, I'm solo (with dog) in a 3mtr high Hymer towing a trailer mounted Smart car.
I assume that the ferry may well be late if the weather is inclement, and reading previous thread, I can as a last resort camp at the ferry terminal and start off the next day.
I estimate that it will be getting dark over there around 18:30 and as I would like to be tucked up by that time, is Harro a resonable expectation or does anyone know of another site closer to Bilbao?
Reading the Harro site information it says pitch access can be tight for vehicles over 8mtr length, I'm 6mtrs plus 4mtr trailer and will only be staying overnight on the way down, am I better off looking elsewhere for my first night?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry can't answer your question as never traveled via Bilbao, however could I ask a couple of questions ?

1, What was your reasoning behind taking the ferry vs Driving through France

2. Will you have your dog with you in your cabin or are they kept in a pound below deck.

Hope you don't mind

Steve


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

steco1958 said:


> Sorry can't answer your question as never traveled via Bilbao, however could I ask a couple of questions ?
> 
> 1, What was your reasoning behind taking the ferry vs Driving through France
> 
> ...


Ferry rather than driving because I want to maximise my time in warmer climes, 3-400 miles a day at most is enough for both me and the dog and I dont want to lose 4-5 days of my month away driving through France in February and March.
Booked a cabin for me and the dog, returning mid March from Santander. Money is not an issue - within reason, and I think I'll only be paying out a couple of hundred pounds extra by taking the ferry, and gaining a few days rest. Ferry return is £1,010 for my 10mtr rig with cabin and I can get to Portsmouth just as quickly and easily as any other channel port. Motorhome is a means to an end, not the end it's self.
Towing a car as I want to see as much of Almeria as I can without having to pack-up and move all the time.
My first trip abroad for many years, so rather like the idea of a booked pitch this time round. Once I feel more comfortable with the practicalities, I will be traveling around Europe more in future years.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bill,

Thanks for your answer, I did not know they allowed you to have the dog in the cabin, thats pretty good.

I was in Almeria many years ago (25), there was a lovely camp site at Mojacar, and the drive from there to Granada is spectacular.

Hope you have a good time

Steve


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

there are 14 dog friendly cabins on the Cap Finestere

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/f...ommodation/4-berth-outside-pet-friendly-cabin


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We have found unloading at BIlbao to be slow on the two occasions we have used the Brittany Ferries route. However there is plenty room and no problem staying on the car park outside the terminal building and it is very quiet when the ferry has left and all the staff have gone home. It is well lit and on the occasions we have been there regular security patrols pass by.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Based on 6 return trips on Cap Finistere since it started (4 of them with dogs) and some pretty foul weather, It has always been on time execpt once it took 40 hours, that was very rough.

It was previously a "superfast ferry" and if it is delayed can catch up about 6 hours in the schedule. It takes 24 hours and can do it in 16 at full tilt. 

They now have a new route inbetween Cap Finistere and Ushant, saves 70 nautical miles over going around the west of Ushant and starting the channel further out, they go slower to save fuel, but they can, and do, catch up. We got delayed 5 hours in Roscoff due to a strike in June and still arrived on time, this time we arrived at Bilbao 02.30 and were made to stay on board until 07.30 as the Spanish Customs would not do overtime.

Take a small kettle and a supply of food, snacks etc. The restaurant closes at 21.00 and you have to book as soon as you get on board, otherwise it is full, there is no self service. Food is good, however.

Now the new outer Bilbao ring is open, tunnels through the mountain, if heading down the AP 68 I suggest you get out of Bilbao and look to sleep up somewhere further south, just an hour or two, although if you wanted it is perfectly possible to overnight in Zierbena, take a right at the roundabout as you exit the port, go to the marina, about a mile, and there is a huge car park overlooking the marina, it is quiet and a 10 minute walk into Zierbena village withabout 6 resturants and bars as you walk in. There is grass for the dog and some nice gentle walks. It is worth exploring Zierbena by your tow car, it covers two or three bays and is very pleasant, but hilly, up and down

Don't try and drive the motorhome via the village, it is a narrow, one track traffic light controlled, road, ie alternate single working, with an awkward exit at the top.

The dog cabins are great and they are on deck 9. NB you will probably be parked by the purple stairwell at the bow end, either get off the lift at deck 8 or go to 10, on emabrkation, and then walk to the red lift or the stairs at the stern. Crew quarters block deck 9 halfway along. Pet cabins are on deck 9 at the rear, a short walk to the stairs to the exercise arae which is on deck 10, and next to a deck buffet with hot snacks

Finally you leave your pet in the car until after leaving port and then are called to the info desk on deck 7 to be escorted to the car deck. Take all supplies up first time around so all you are dealing with is your dog. On arriving pet owners are taken to their car about an hour before disembarkation and you can stay, so take everything so you do not get caught in the melee of the other pasengers on arrival.

It can take up to 90 mins to unload, we were in the bowels on deck 3 this last time. We were next to last off.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Bill did you join the BF frequent sailors club, its £150 and 30% of ferry fares (not cabins or dogs) and 10% off meals on board and £15 per passenger per return journey breakfast vouchers

With your rig you could save the fee in one trip


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you PeterandLinda for your answer, most helpful.

Thank you Thieawin, everything I needed to know.
I haven't as yet joined the frequent sailor's club, just want to get a first 'shake-down' trip under my belt before either I or my dog commit to more.
I towed a caravan through France and Spain 30 years ago, and rode a motorbike through Spain into Morocco about 10 years ago, but many things change over the years, and it's a ballance between over-organising everything and just turning up and going for it, and the older I get, the less keen I seem to become to wing it.
It will most likely take me three days to get down to Capo de Gata where I may well park up for a couple of weeks to explore the surrounding countryside and coast.
On my return toward Sandander, I hope to have a couple of days somewhere in the Rioca region to stock up my cellar.


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bill_H said:


> Portsmouth to Bilbao in mid-February, ticket says arrival time 15:00 local time.
> I'll be heading to the east coast, and eventually to Almeria.
> 
> My questions are, what sort of time can I expect to drive off the boat?, I'm solo (with dog) in a 3mtr high Hymer towing a trailer mounted Smart car.
> ...


We stopped at Haro this Feb because the ferry was late getting in to santander, we just parked on the road way down the bottom end of the site no probs. pete


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bill_H said:


> Thank you PeterandLinda for your answer, most helpful.
> 
> Thank you Thieawin, everything I needed to know.
> I haven't as yet joined the frequent sailor's club, just want to get a first 'shake-down' trip under my belt before either I or my dog commit to more.
> ...


Hello again if you come off the motorway at junction 11 there is a site at Navarette, which a lot of friends recommend, also be aware the ferry port at Bilboa as changed to a new location, I believe there is parking but I have not used the new one at present but hope the next May. pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*speed*

Only time we ever got delayed was in a Force 9 (worse than that I thought).

Bobbed about on the sea for a long time and that added about a 10 hour delay.

TM


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We came back from Bilboa on cap Finistaire two weeks ago.
We had a dog cabin (4 bunks no sign/smell of previous dogs)
We were on deck 9 and took our weird dalmation many times to the dog 'exercise' are on deck 10.
He could see the water so woudnt enter let alone 'do' anything 8O 
So he waited for a full 24 hours til we got to Portsmouth where he watered a lampost for 5 mins :lol: 
Ou and there are also kennels on deck 10. Think thats a bit cheaper.
We used a tank and a half (Torre del Mar-Bilboa) compaered to five tanks driving back through France.
We saved about 3 days.
At this time of year the driving day is short,the weather not great and last year was not much fun so felt it was a good option in the winter.
Oh and it was a bit choppy so we spent most of the journey napping,reading and eating our own grub-was a nice rest


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Pet12 said:


> Hello again if you come off the motorway at junction 11 there is a site at Navarette, which a lot of friends recommend, also be aware the ferry port at Bilboa as changed to a new location, I believe there is parking but I have not used the new one at present but hope the next May. pete


That's very useful thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

in my post above i was very careful to refer to the Zierbena ferry terminal, not the old river one or Santurtzi .as far as i can see all ferry signs lead to Zierbena but the best route following place names is Santurtzi and not Zierbena. same with satnav, the Zierbena signs take you to the wrong bit of the village on the other side of the headland from the port. there has been a new road sign installation due to the new bilbao outer ring opening so signage is up to date

just a cautionary note, as you approch Bilbao from the south you should follow AP signs not A signs to go on the new outer ring, there are no ferry signs there and it is confusing at the junction between the two motorways, which both have the same number

AP is toll and tunnel, A is free and is busier and closer to the centre, they both merge just before the Zierbena Santurtzi turn off so you get to the same place on either 

there is a big sandy beach and lots of parking, plus some nice cafes and bars, at Zierbena La Arena, as opposed to Z Puerta (where you could stay but is bleak, industrial and has no facilities). I still prefer Z Marina but you could wild camp at any of the three , at least out of season


----------

